# [HOWTO] Clonage / sauvegarde de paramètres BIOS

## anigel

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, dans la collection "les aventures de l'admin système", je vous présente le clonage de BIOS (ou simplement la sauvegarde de ses paramètres CMOS, selon. Gérant un parc de plus de 200 machines en plus ou moins libre service, je pestais depuis toujours contre cette tâche fastidieuse, qui consiste à désactiver les protections du BIOS à chaque fois que je devais booter sur CD ou disquette (chose que l'on interdit aux étudiants, vous vous en doutez  :Laughing: ) pour une quelconque tâche de maintenance...

Et bien, après plusieurs expérimentations, je viens de trouver le remède à ce mal : le clonage de BIOS. Ou plutôt le clonage de CMOS, pour être exact. Il s'agit de la petite partie du BIOS qui contient les paramètres que vous choisissez dans les menus de votre cartes mères. Elle est donc, forcément, en lecture / écriture. Donc... On doit pouvoir écrire dedans !

Bingo ! Les outils nécessaire sont : un noyau linux raisonnablement récent (un 2.6), et... dd.

Toutefois, j'attire votre attention sur le fait que c'est très très dangeureux de faire mumuse avec son BIOS. On peut zigouicher sa machine avec ça... Prudence donc. Et si vous avez un doute, abstenez-vous.

Si vous n'avez malgré tout peur de rien  :Wink: , côté noyau, activez simplement l'option du support nvram :

```
Device Drivers  --->

 Character devices  --->

  <*> /dev/nvram support
```

Recompilez, et rebootez.

Maintenant, configurez le BIOS d'une de vos machines "aux petits oignons", et sauvegardez ses paramètres :

```
dd if=/dev/nvram of=bios.dat
```

Enfin, il suffit de déployer sur vos autres machines ledit BIOS :

```
dd if=bios.dat of=/dev/nvram
```

Voilà... C'est tout  :Wink: .

Simple et efficace. J'en profite pour remercier Cyrion, sans qui le fichier bios.dat se serait appelé bios.bin ( :Laughing: ). Mais surtout, je ne sais pas si j'aurais osé tenter le coup  :Wink: .

----------

## ultrabug

aie ca fait peur tout ca  :Smile: 

Merci, meme si on en a pas une utilité immédiate on y apprend au moins comment accéder au BIOS facilement  :Smile:  instructif !

----------

## anigel

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> aie ca fait peur tout ca 

 

Ca fait toujours peur quand on écrit en rouge  :Laughing: .

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Merci, meme si on en a pas une utilité immédiate on y apprend au moins comment accéder au BIOS facilement  instructif !

 

En-dehors d'une utilisation "pro", ça peut servir aussi aux overclockers fous, afin de sauvegarder leurs différents réglages, par exemple... Ou même certainement à d'autres utilisations, auxquelles je n'ai pas encore pensé  :Wink: .

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Est-ce que cette méthode permettrait aussi de mettre à jour le BIOS sans devoir booter en dos et lancer l'utilitaire de mise à jour ?

----------

## fribadeau

Bonjour.

Merci pour l'astuce   :Smile: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Enfin, il suffit de déployer sur vos autres machines ledit BIOS

 

Moi, je vous conseille juste d'être sûr que vos machines sont parfaitement compatibles ( même BIOS)

Je vous raconte pas l'effet boeuf autrement   :Twisted Evil: 

Bon courage quand même...

----------

## anigel

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Est-ce que cette méthode permettrait aussi de mettre à jour le BIOS sans devoir booter en dos et lancer l'utilitaire de mise à jour ?

 

A priori non, car la zone mémoire pointée par le pilote nvram concerne le CMOS, et non le BIOS en lui-même. Mais il existe des "hacks" plus ou moins expérimentaux permettant de s'adonner à ce genre de sport... Personnellement, je ne pratique pas, trop dangereux pour moi  :Wink: .

----------

## xaviermiller

oki, donc au pire si ça foire, on fait un "reset CMOS" sur la carte-mère et tout rentre dans l'ordre  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bravo Anigel ..... 

 Superbe tip je le retiendrais celui la   :Wink: 

EDIT = Envie de sadisme ?? un boot pxe comme ca hop ou tu veux quand tu veux sur ton parc micro , limite avec un chti script de detection du modele carte mere et descente du fichier de CMOS approprié ... RHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA LOVELYYYY   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

EDIT 2= [off] punaise faut vraiment que je lache ce pot de nutella ...... vraiment j'adore cette idée de descente de profil CMOS à la demande .... aller encore une chtite cuillere et au dodo   :Razz:   [/off]

----------

## Poischack

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oki, donc au pire si ça foire, on fait un "reset CMOS" sur la carte-mère et tout rentre dans l'ordre 

 

Si je me trompe pas un clear cmos changeras rien au problème, ça ne fait que remettre les paramètres à leurs valeurs par defaut, pas  restaurer le bios.

----------

## anigel

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oki, donc au pire si ça foire, on fait un "reset CMOS" sur la carte-mère et tout rentre dans l'ordre 

 

En principe oui. Ce fut le cas sur les modèles de cartes mères que j'ai testé en tous cas  :Wink: .

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Poischack wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   oki, donc au pire si ça foire, on fait un "reset CMOS" sur la carte-mère et tout rentre dans l'ordre  
> 
> Si je me trompe pas un clear cmos changeras rien au problème, ça ne fait que remettre les paramètres à leurs valeurs par defaut, pas  restaurer le bios.

 

Ben si : /dev/nvram n'écrit que dans la CMOS, donc si on configure mal (ce qui peut arriver via le setup BIOS "classique"...), yaka remettre à zéro  :Wink: 

Le "programme" du BIOS n'est normalement pas altéré, sauf "hacks" mentionnés plus haut

----------

